# Paradigm CC-370 v3 with Monitor 9 v6's?



## a_user (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi All,

New poster here. This question may be more for fellow paradigm owners but here's the deal. I have Monitor 7 front's, mini-monitor surrounds and cc-370 center all version 3's. I have been thinking of replacing my surround mini-monitors with my front monitor 7's and purchasing some used monitor 9's for the front. My concern is that these monitor 9's are version 6 and my center is v3. Do you think I would notice enough a difference in the matching of the v6 monitors with the v3 center to make the sound stage sound off?

I am looking to remove the mini-monitor's because they are on stands, and with two dogs and two young kids running around it would be better to have two floor standers instead. Likewise, satellites are somewhat difficult to position for my rear surround, give i am on a corner wall and all open on the other side.

Thoughts?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

a_user said:


> Hi All,
> 
> New poster here. This question may be more for fellow paradigm owners but here's the deal. I have Monitor 7 front's, mini-monitor surrounds and cc-370 center all version 3's. I have been thinking of replacing my surround mini-monitors with my front monitor 7's and purchasing some used monitor 9's for the front. My concern is that these monitor 9's are version 6 and my center is v3. Do you think I would notice enough a difference in the matching of the v6 monitors with the v3 center to make the sound stage sound off?
> 
> ...


Hello,
Welcome to HTS and please accept my apologies for taking so long to reply. I think your idea is fantastic and while the series might be different, all Paradigms are quite neutral and accurate and I am a huge proponent on using tower speakers for Mains and Surrounds and have done so for well over a decade. 

My first real pair of speakers were Paradigm Monitor 7's that I purchased the first week I started college. They were my starting off point and were/are great speakers. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------

